# help with back tension



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

im new to using back tension. I used to shoot with a slightly bent bow arm but now that im trying back tension i cannot get the bow to go off the same every time(sometimes tugging and tugging). ive found that if i extend my bow arm completely out it will go off much easier. is this correct? my groups are much worse than before. im also using a carter squeeze me release.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Bow arm should stay strong and connected to left shoulder as right side pulls through the shot. Some feel like they push towards target. Some simply resist the right side pulling through. Sounds like either your left side is not staying strong or it is slightly collapsing. Another possibility is draw length is to long. Another really good possibility is tension in your draw arm hand/wrist/fingers isn't staying consistant. You must be relaxed and aggressive with BT, commit to the spot and pull on through slow and steady - even if you notice the pin floating off, focus on the spot, aim, aim, aim, aim and pull on through. Sounds like you need to spend some time blank bailing to get the connected, relaxed, and aggressive feeling down. Once you start pulling, don't stop ever....you'll feel like your giving up all control at first....which in essence you are.:thumbs_up


----------



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for your help! i will try to get the relaxed and aggresive thing down and spend more time on the blank bale.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

slicer said:


> Bow arm should stay strong and connected to left shoulder as right side pulls through the shot. Some feel like they push towards target. Some simply resist the right side pulling through. Sounds like either your left side is not staying strong or it is slightly collapsing. Another possibility is draw length is to long. Another really good possibility is tension in your draw arm hand/wrist/fingers isn't staying consistant. You must be relaxed and aggressive with BT, commit to the spot and pull on through slow and steady - even if you notice the pin floating off, focus on the spot, aim, aim, aim, aim and pull on through. Sounds like you need to spend some time blank bailing to get the connected, relaxed, and aggressive feeling down. Once you start pulling, don't stop ever....you'll feel like your giving up all control at first....which in essence you are.:thumbs_up


Great Advice!!

For most (notice I said most) the straight arm is a necessary part of the bone to bone brace for a steady sight picture. The end of the radius bone in the hand starts the bone to bone which goes thru the arm into the shoulder. The shoulder should be low in the socket. I use a slight reach for target to engage the proper muscles to steady the sight pic.

hope this helps.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

"You must be relaxed and aggressive with BT"
Great way to describe it. When I was first learning I was told to just relax, which lead to creeping, bow arm collapsing and lots of problems. I kept thinking how in the heck can you be relaxed and get an explosive release. Just stay relaxed and pull the bow apart, OK that makes sense.


----------



## niloc_king (Jun 10, 2009)

*release which type?*

Just another little question. im using a carter evo+ and it seems to go off at different weights. sometimes it feels like it takes more tension while other times if feels like it goes to early. is my form off or is it something else. would a hinge type release be a better idea? Im begining to think simpler is better im getting rid of my fall away for a lizard just to avoid any mechanical variable. would the same apply to a release activated by spring?


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

I also have been shooting an evo for about 4 months now and find that now that I have learned to use it I have very few problems getting it to go off.
I have actually had the reverse happen since I am shooting a much stronger shot the release will sometimes go off as soon as I let go of the safety. I try to combat that by being pretty well set before I remove my thumb from the safety.
There have been some very good posts on here about shooting the evo and how everything needs to be in line with out angling the release or changing your grip on the release. Just blank bale and feel the shot process.


----------



## scampbel (Jan 8, 2010)

*Evo release*

Don't take it for granted that it is you and not the release. Although it is probably you. Check your release on a scale and make sure it releases on the same poundage for multiple shots. I had a brand new Evo I had to send back to Carter for service because it was very inconsistent. After I got it back no problem. 

Ditto, on making sure you're not collapsing your bow arm or even leaning your body back. My coach describes it as "maintaining direction towards the target" rather than pushing the bow forward. Once you get that bone to bone to bone connection from the wrist through the shoulder it feels to me like I'm drawing my bow against a 2x4, it's that solid. Along with drawing with your back muscles and not all with your arm the draw becomes easier too.


----------

